# English/UK TV Channels



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 

We had a satelite dish installed a few years and can get loads of channels from all over the world from Russia to some US channels CNN. What we would really like is to see more english/UK channels - we can only view 2 UK channels - BBC News24 and Skynews. I am informed by my husband that the satelite points to Hotbird. Please can anyone advice how we an get more Uk channels.

Thks

Ianthy


----------



## Manin_bcn (Jun 18, 2011)

ianthy said:


> Hi
> 
> We had a satelite dish installed a few years and can get loads of channels from all over the world from Russia to some US channels CNN. What we would really like is to see more english/UK channels - we can only view 2 UK channels - BBC News24 and Skynews. I am informed by my husband that the satelite points to Hotbird. Please can anyone advice how we an get more Uk channels.
> 
> ...


Hi there,
well, I don´t use the TV/satellite to watch UK, or even worldwide TV. I have an iMac with a nice large HD screen (but you can watch TV on your normal PC or laptop). I use MPN Tunnelblick. I pay 6€/month and can watch every UK channel plus Aus, Can, Ger, Fra, HK, Ire, USA. It´s fantastic! No longer missing Eastenders!! Haha.


----------



## Twinkle Canelli (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you got a Freeview box? I get all the UK free channels with a satellite dish bought here in Italy and a Freeview box that I bought in the UK....


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Twinkle Canelli said:


> Have you got a Freeview box? I get all the UK free channels with a satellite dish bought here in Italy and a Freeview box that I bought in the UK....


Hi - We have a decoder box that was bought in Italy. Just to check you are using a normal freeview box - no card or subscription required. Then getting all of the channels or just the main 5 e.g. BBC1, 2, ITV 1 and Channel 4 and 5?

thks


----------



## Twinkle Canelli (Mar 2, 2012)

My box is made by a company called Technomate, who are based in the UK. We get all the Freeview channels - loads from all over the world - about 800 in total, but certainly all the free UK ones (all the BBCs, ITVs, plus 1s, and then Food Network, shopping channels etc), and nothing further to pay apart from the initial investment which was about 80 quid a couple of years ago. Check them out online.


----------



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Twinkle Canelli said:


> My box is made by a company called Technomate, who are based in the UK. We get all the Freeview channels - loads from all over the world - about 800 in total, but certainly all the free UK ones (all the BBCs, ITVs, plus 1s, and then Food Network, shopping channels etc), and nothing further to pay apart from the initial investment which was about 80 quid a couple of years ago. Check them out online.


Cheers - very helpful.


----------

